# Windows 7 Boot Manager error 0xc000000f



## hello2196 (Dec 31, 2008)

error says 
"Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1: Insert your installation disc and restart your computer
2: Choose your language settings and then click "Next"
3: Click "Repair Your Computer"

If you do not have this disc. contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assisstance.

Status: 0xc000000f

Info: The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible ."



Please help me, I use this computer for games and school, and need it up and running asap. I have the recovery disc I made when I bought it, but my CD ROM is broke, and won't read anything. is there a way around this without using a CD???? could I use a Thumbdrive??? can't really afford a new computer, or CD drive. My laptop is a Gateway NV79u thank you for any help!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please try tapping F2 on booting and get to the bios screen once there look for the boot options screen or similar and set the cd\dvd drive as first boot device insert your disc and choose F10 to save and exit if you get a screen with y/n option choose y


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

@ Joeten. :smile:



hello2196 said:


> but my CD ROM is broke, and won't read anything.



hello2196, can you boot into safe mode ? If you can, try system restore.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good catch my bad this might work http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...mfHDBw&usg=AFQjCNEYFfaWB2Yw6SbZCp0UTnAbQZBRCQ


----------



## hello2196 (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks for the advice, I'm going to try that with the USB this evening. but could it be possible that the HDD connection has came loose? I read in another forum that this is typical of SATA hard drives in laptops. thatnk you again for the advice


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried reseating the hdd let us know how it is going


----------



## hello2196 (Dec 31, 2008)

just reseated the drive, fired it up, same thing. i'm going to try doing what the link you recomended says with the whole USB thing, just got to make myself do it


----------



## hello2196 (Dec 31, 2008)

I also realized that I don't have an OS disk, I have my recovery CDs that I made when I got the laptop about 1 and a half years ago. Do i have to order one from Microsoft or can I download it from microsoft?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the recovery discs can be used Windows Boot Manager - Error 0xc000000f - Microsoft Answers


----------

